# Rudy Giuliani sued by Dominion voting systems over false election claims



## Taleweaver (Jan 26, 2021)

source

So...remember dominion? Y'know...the voting system used in America, made world famous by Sydney Powell and Rudy Giuliani for alledging that they switched votes in Biden's favor(1)? That was alledgely made by Hugo Chavez (it wasn't)?

Well...they're suing Giuliani for a whopping 1.3 BILLION dollars (), and Sydney Powell for an additional 1 (source).

I can't say I'm surprised by it, aside the timing (but then again: I missed the Powell allegation on the 8th of January because news reports were busy reporting outrage over the capitol hill storming). You don't just get to blame a company without any trace of evidence while acting as if you've got plenty. It was Trump's own cybersecurity and infrastructure security agency chief (Chris Krebs) that proclaimed that the elections were the most secure in American history. Many governing politicians (all republican, for some reason) stood their ground against Trump's baseless allegations, defending the voting result of their state. Of those "many thousands of stolen ballots", only a handful actual cheaters were found(2). So yeah...of course the companies don't take kindly of their objectivity being questioned, let alone be smeared to this degree.

I won't lie: that's a FUCKING LOT they're asking. I won't disagree with Giuliani on _that_ part...but why hasn't he learned to shut the fuck up when it's in his best interests? But no...

Giuliani: "It is another act of intimidation by the hate-filled left-wing to wipe out and censor the exercise of free speech"

Me: Dude...you lead a terrorist group against America into the fucking capitol. Is your defence really "I'm going to insult the company that's suing me EVEN MORE" ? Man the fuck up and face the consequences of your actions, okay?





(1): outside of the courtroom, that is. Ever wonder why team Trump's lawyers never scored with their "piles of evidence"? They didn't even try to follow up on their lies. To quote the lawsuit: "_Notably, not a single one of the three complaints signed and filed by Giuliani and other attorneys for the Trump Campaign in the Pennsylvania action contained any allegations about Dominion_"
(2): which turned out to be extra votes for Trump


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2021)

entertainment™
i'll get the popcorn


----------

